# لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

أحب أعرف تعليق 

كل عضو فى الصورة دى 
.
.
.
.
.
.







منتظرة تعليقاتـــــــــــكم...​


----------



## Ramzi (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

هائلة ....


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

ميرسى لمرورك يا رمزى ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## abdel7ak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

لا اعلم ان كان يسمح للمسلمين بالتعليق ام لا
* ان تجسيد الشرفاء يجعلهم عرضة لكل الافكار الشاذة* ​


----------



## Ramzi (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

يا اخ غبدالحق 
هذه مجرد صورة مجازية
تمثل كيف ان الله يتحمل كل ما تفعله انت بنفسك
وكيف بتحمل الامك

فلا تجعل من الموضوع شيء غريب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*



abdel7ak قال:


> لا اعلم ان كان يسمح للمسلمين بالتعليق ام لا
> * ان تجسيد الشرفاء يجعلهم عرضة لكل الافكار الشاذة* ​



عزيزى بعد الحق...
هذه الصورة بتمثل ازاى ان رب المجد بيتحمل عننا اى الام 
وانت بصيت للصورة بطابع غريب...
فالصورة مجرد تمثيل وليس اكثر ​


----------



## abdel7ak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> عزيزى بعد الحق...
> 
> هذه الصورة بتمثل ازاى ان رب المجد بيتحمل عننا اى الام
> وانت بصيت للصورة بطابع غريب...
> ...


اننا مسؤولون عن افعالنا فهل يتحمل الرب افعال من اختار المضي في درب الخطيئة؟​


----------



## Ramzi (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*



abdel7ak قال:


> اننا مسؤولون عن افعالنا فهل يتحمل الرب افعال من اختار المضي في درب الخطيئة؟​


 
انه لا يتحمل فحسب

انه يفتدينا .....
فحبه لنا لن تتصوره ابدا ....


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*جسمى قشعر من الصوره دى !!
مش عارف ليه !!
بس حلوه برضه !*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

انا بصراحة مش عارفة الصورة مديقاك اوى كده ليه...
على فكرة رب المجد تحمل عنا الام الخطية 
وصلب بدلا منا....
والكلام ده حصل حقيقى مش صورة 
شوف انت بقى الفرق بين الحقيقة الصورة دى 
هتلاقى الصورة متعبرش عن الحقيقة بأى نسبة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

عندك حق بجد يا avamina...
الصورة دى بتوضح مدى حب ربنا لينا وتحمله لآجلنا
لكن أحنا مش حاسين بحبه ده وبنجرحه كمان... 
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

وجعت قلبى قوى قوى

:smil13:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

الصورة دى صعبه جدا
بجد لما بشوفها جسمى بيقشعر
بخجل من نفسى قوى
ربنا يدينا نعمه نقدر نعيش ليه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

_ميرسى لمرورك يافراشة ونورت الموضوع _​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ربنا يدينا نعمه نقدر نعيش ليه​



يسمع منك ربنا يا بنت الفادى 
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## s_h (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

لو كنت انت اللى عملت الصورة دى بجد فا خدة نصيحة منى خصرتك لازم تنمية هذه الموهبة فى العمل بجد رائعة جدا


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مرمر بجد صورة فظيعة ايدا يا ربي انت كمان بتالم من اجلي تاني يعني نت فدتني بروحك معاني مستهلش لكن كمان لسة بتفديني الاف المرات لا يا ربي انا مستهلش


----------



## نرمين راجى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

جميله الصوره حلوووووووووووووووووه قووووووووووووى ربنا يعوضك
صوره ده بتحمل عندى معانى كتيره


----------



## نشات جيد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

ربنا  يبارك  خدمتكم


----------



## danielgad (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

"حبيبي ..... لا   لا   لا .....أنا أموت عوضك ...... لكن انت تحيا ." توقيع : يسوع المسيح فاديك
"  لانه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه"


----------



## esambraveheart (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*

abdel7ak قال:



اننا مسؤولون عن افعالنا فهل يتحمل الرب افعال من اختار المضي في درب الخطيئة؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي عبد الحق
لا تنظر للصوره من وجهة نظر المنتقد المسلم المتعصب الساخط علي المسيحيه ..فهي علي كل حال لاتخصك و من فيها ليس نبيك
الصوره ترمز الي ان كل تصرف احمق يقوم به و كل خطيه يرتكبها هذا العاصي الجالس علي الكرسي "هي طعنه في جسد المسيح " الذي ضحي بذاته ليرفع عن هذا الجالس علي الكرسي "الموت بسبب الخطيه"
و مع ذلك ..ترى الشخص الجالس علي الكرسي يرتكب كل المعاصي ..فهو يدخن و يقامر و يحتسي الخمر و يسرق و يقتل و يدمن المخدرات ..و هو عندما يحقن نفسه بالمخدر  ..انما يطعن المسيح و يجعله يتالم بسبب خطيئة هذا المدمن الجالس علي الكرسي
فمن فضلك..وفر انتقاداتك المتعصبه لنفسك لاننا نعلم جيدا من هو مسيحنا..و الي ماذا ترمز الصوره..فلا تاخذ الصوره ذريعه لتعلن لنا سخطك علي مسيحيتنا..فنحن نعلم جيدا كم انت ساخط علينا..و فعلا...لا يهمنا سخطك او غضبك او تعصبك بقدر ما يهمنا ان نرد الخطاة من اخوتنا الي حضن المسيح الههم ..و ليحاسبنا الله علي ضمائرنا و افعالنا ..و ليس انت..ايها المخلوق​*


----------



## danielgad (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

تذكرني هذه الصورة الرائعة بموقع به صور مسييحية مماثلة ومهنا المتحرك وهاكم احد الروابط لاحدها الجميلة عن الغفران:

http://www.dayspring.com/movies/view.asp?moviename=forgiven.swf
الي ان اتمكن من معرفة وضعه في المكان الصحيح للمنتدي


----------



## danielgad (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

http://www.dayspring.com/movies/view.asp?moviename=forgiven.swf


رابط لصور و ملفات حركية لموضوعت مسيحية شيقة تشبة الصورة الجميلة اللي بنتكلم عنها .


----------



## barbie.tote (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

صورة رائعة جدا تحفة فظيعة:36_22_26:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*شكرا على مروركم يا شباب *​


----------



## VEOLA_JESUS (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

صورة حقيقة تدل على حقيقة حب رب المجد لينا وتحمل كل ما نفعلة الصورة واضحة ياجماعة جدااا وبتعبر عن نفسيهااااا ؟؟


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

يااااااااه صعبه اوى بجد الصورة 

اد ايه المسيح بيتالم بسببنا 

سامحنا يا يسوع على كل خطايانا اللى بنرتكبها فى حقك 

شكرا ليكى يا مرمورة 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

الله صورة روعة المسيح بيبذل نفسه عنا فى كل حاجة حتى لما الواحد يضر نفسه ::yaka:


----------



## Moony34 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

صورة رائعة بتعبر عن الآية اللي بتقول:
وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. (أش ٥ : ٥٣)
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

انا بحب الصورة دية جداااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

ميرسى على المرور 

ربنا يعوضكم ​


----------



## nifaragallah (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

حقيقى الصورة معبرة للغياية ولن يفهمها الا الذى ذاق طعم الخلاص وهى تذكرنى لثلاثة نظــرو الى شجرة جميلة (نجار ورسام ومزارع) فكلا منهما رأها بمنظورة الخاص ولاعجب ...تحياتى لكم وبركة الرب يسوع تكون معكم ومع أفكاركم الجميلة .


----------



## mina1 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*الانسان لو يفكر او يتأمل فى الصورة
هيلقيها حقيقة مش فى الصورة دية بس دة فى كل حاجة
شكرا يا مرمر انك بتفكرينا برب المجد عمل اية وبيعمل اية عشنا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

صورررررررررررة جميييله جدا جداااااااا
صورة بتبين قد ايه محبه ربنا
وحبه لينا

ربنا يعوضك ياقمر
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## aymanreda (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

بامانه ياسلام علي الفكره


----------



## mr.h1975 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

بيتحمل كتتتتتتتير اوي عنانا


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

_*جميلة جدا 
بتبين قد اية ربنا بيتحمل من اجلنا *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*ميرسى لمروركم  
ربنا يعوضكم ويملآ قلوبكم بمحبته*​


----------



## rania_22 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

الصوره رب المجد جميله جدا


----------



## صائدالقلوب (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

دمعت عيني  من صدك


----------



## Coptic Princess (30 يناير 2008)

*رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبه يا مرمر *

*الصوره خلتني ابكي*


*كم انت تتحمل عنا الالام يا رب ونحن البشر لا نبالي ولا نعاني وانت متحمل كل شيء  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*ميرسى لمروركم وربنا يملآ قلوبكم بمحبته *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*اما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله و روح الله يسكن فيكم (1كو  3 :  16​
روح الله ينقينا من كل خطيه بدم يسوع المسيح بس احنا مش بنحس انى الله ساكن فينا وانى  الجسم ده وديعه حنتحاسب عليها 

الصوره حلوى قوى وبتورى اد ايه احنا مش حسين بنعمة ربنا وبرده زى الابن الضال بنسيب ابونا  الى بيحبنا وبنروح للخطيه وهو بيشلنا وبيسندنا فى عز خطيتنا  لانه بيبحنا وزعلان لانى احنا بنعمل الخطيه مهما ان كانت حتى لو كانت كذبة ولا زنا ولا مخدرات الخطيه خطيه ملعونه وبتلعن الانسان معها بالرغم من ده المسيح لسه على الصليب لينا كلنا بيقوللك دمى فدك وانته بالخطيه ده بتجرح فيه اكثر  بس انا حرفعها عنك بس توب وارجع ليه 
وساعتها حفرح واقول 

لان ابني هذا كان ميتا فعاش و كان ضالا فوجد فابتداوا يفرحون (لو  15 :  ​24*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

ياه يا حبيبى كم تحملت من الام لاجلى 
وراجع تانى ياربى تشيل عنى خطايا 
انا مستحقش كل ده ياربى 
عندى ترينمة حلوة اوى للصورة دى تيجوا نقولها مع بعض 
فى يوم مريت عليا شفت قيود فى اديا وانا شف بعنيا دموع ماليه عنيك
وفى يوم مريت عليك شفت قيودى فى ايديك حر والفضل ليك ماليت الدموع عينيا 
سالتك قد ايه دفعت ياربى فيا كتير لكنه يبنى مماهوش كتير عليك 
واليوم هتمر بيا تسالنى عن الحرية شارع بعوبدية معنى حر فيك 
همومى مقايدانى بحب عالم فانى رحت اشوفة فين فيه مكانى ونسيت انى ليك 

حر لكنى عبدك مالكك بطول زمانى حر لكن هحيا لما اخضع بين ايديك 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارررررررررررررررررررررب تعجبكم


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

بجد الصورة فظيعة
مش هقدر اعلق
لان تعليقى هيبقى مواضيع
وانا مش عايزة اطول
بس فعلا الصورة خطيرة
تحياتى​


----------



## مسيحي مصري (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*بسم رب المجد

صورة روعة جدا

ومعبرة وشكرا

أختي : مارو*


----------



## مريم مرزوق (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

صوره جميلهجددددددددددددددا ربنا يعوضك:yaka:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*ميرسى لمروركم وربنا يملآ قلوبكم بمحبته *​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

صورة مؤثرة جدا جداااااااااا ​


----------



## ارووجة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

روعة صورة معبرة كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TADO2010 (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

تسلم ايدك الى جابتلنا الصورة الهائلة دى


----------



## vetaa (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

مؤلمه جدا يا مرمر
بس بتبين قد ايه ربنا بيحبنا
حتى واحنا بنتحداه ونعصاه

ربنا يقدرنا
ونبقى معاااااااه دايما وميبقاش زعلان منا


----------



## روزة (4 يونيو 2008)

بركة صليب يسوع
      على فكرة الصورة دى صعبة خالص تخلى الانسان يندم على كل لحظة كان فيها بعيد عن ربنا
وتوضح لينا محبة ربنا الكبيرة الى مش ممكن نلقى حد يستحمل دى كله منا
 واحنا كل خطية بنعملها بندق مسمار جديد فى ايد ربنا
                                                              ربنا يباركك 
                                                                                   شكرررررررررررررررررررا:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

شكرا لمروركم وربنا يملآ قلوبكم بمحبته ​


----------



## ميروو رمزي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

*صورة جميلة جدا و مؤثرة جدا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maiada (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

صورة  قوية كتيييييييييير  بس حزينة كتير
ما بعرف كيف عبر عن احساسي الصراحة
مرسي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

شكراااااااااااااااا للمرور يا بنانيت ​


----------



## نوسو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

كلمه حلوووووووووه قليله عليها


----------



## badiaah (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

I cant tell you what happened to me coz my tears if full of my eyes ... jesus Save us ... lmajdo lak ya rab ...


----------



## نبيل برسوم (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لازم أعرف تعليق كل الاعضاء على صورة رب المجد دى...!!!*

عل قد ما الصورة رائعة بس مؤلمة اوى


----------



## bnt elra3y (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه ده ؟؟؟ جبارة بجد بتعبر عن حب ملهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش حدود وحنان وخوف محدش يقدر يوصفه​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الهنا حي موجود ويحبنا 

نحن الخاطئين ما اصغرنا امام محبته


----------



## fowar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا اي انسان بيحس هيقول يا رب سامحني


----------



## eriny roro (4 أكتوبر 2008)

el sora gamila 2wy
ad 2h rabna 7nin 3lina 7ata w e7na fy 5tiana


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_مؤثره



​​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)




----------

